# Flintlock Muzzleloaders



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

In PA, during Muzzle loading season we can only use flintlocks. I've always wanted to get a muzzle loader and now have an excuse. Flintlocks are the ultimate "do it yourself" gun in that you can (if you're experienced) make gun powder, find flint to strike it, and melt your own lead.

That said, does anyone know any good suppliers/web sites of flintlocks that have kits and packages for good prices?


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Re-enactors, use this place. Not far from me actually if their addy is correct on the site. If you scroll down there's a Baker rifle.... you can get an American made rifled barrel for it.

http://www.militaryheritage.com/muskets.htm


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

4f powder is getting next to impossible to find and thats the only stuff that works for the flash pan. if you find it stock up. you can use artificial in the barrel so no problems there. cabela's has kits you can get. once you've shot a flintlock a few times you wonder that the pligrams ever ate meat, it takes a lot of skill to hold still long enough for both charges to go off.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I got a Lyman Great Plains 54 flinchlock about 15 years ago. It has a good hard frizzen, which is real important in a flintlock. I've had some and seen some from Dixie and other Italian models with softer frizzens and you get one or two warm yellow sparks. With a good hard frizzen, you get a shower of white hot sparks and much better ignition. I had a Dixie Brown Bess musket that had a great lock and frizzen, 100% ignition. If you do get a soft frizzen, you can heat it and dip it in some Casenit to try and help it out.


----------



## lorian (Sep 4, 2005)

Dicksons in Allentown area. My dad is a flinklock expert, makes his own and sells some here.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

rancher1913 said:


> 4f powder is getting next to impossible to find and thats the only stuff that works for the flash pan. if you find it stock up. you can use artificial in the barrel so no problems there. cabela's has kits you can get. once you've shot a flintlock a few times you wonder that the pligrams ever ate meat, it takes a lot of skill to hold still long enough for both charges to go off.


Well, I reckon PA hill folks got something on the pilgrims because we have a season that sees a respectable harvest. A friend at work's grandson just took his first buck the Monday after Christmas with his.

(I was surprised that all they used in PA was the flintlock)


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I've never had a bit of problem shooting a flintlock. When hunting, I have a dried elk hock that snaps over the lock to keep any snow or moisture off. Keep your 4F away from the touch hole. Most people think to pile it up against the touch hole. That makes it burn like a fuse. Put it at the bottom and outer edge of the pan and it flashes off all at once, and enough fire goes right into the flash hole to ignite the main charge fast. Don't fill the flash hole with powder for the same reason. 

If it comes down to it, you can grind a bit of 3F or 2F into 4F with non sparking things. 

Shoot a deer at 100 yards on a wet rainy morning. You won't see the hit because of the huge smoke cloud, but you will hear that 54 ball plunk into the lungs.


----------



## lemonthyme7 (Jul 8, 2010)

> it takes a lot of skill to hold still long enough for both charges to go off


I think my DH and all his flintlock hunting friends would have to disagree. My daughter and son both learned to shoot flintlocks and never had a problem. My DH has only flintlocks for hunting (yes, we are in PA). He used to hunt with other guns and has nothing against them but he just loves his flintlocks now! LOL! Unfortunately, he rarely has time to hunt anymore as he works long hours. Sorry, I can't help you with where to buy one. There are many good sources. He has gotten most of his from private individuals. He has all the rendezvous outfits (capote, hunting frock, etc.) to go with the flintlocks but that is because we used to do some historical re-enacting but haven't gotten to the last few years.
I should add that some people don't think flintlocks are as accurate as other types of hunting rifles but we find them to be very accurate - you just don't get a scope!


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

Brass screens to classify the powder to the proper size will help maintain the supply of ffff too. 

William
Idaho


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

ED has it correct. if primed correctly no long hold is required. the flash is VERY fast,,,, if the powder is not against the flash hole.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

seedspreader said:


> Well, I reckon PA hill folks got something on the pilgrims because we have a season that sees a respectable harvest. A friend at work's grandson just took his first buck the Monday after Christmas with his.
> 
> (I was surprised that all they used in PA was the flintlock)


In Pa the late "traditional" season is flintlock only. Basically you can go hunt like they did 150 years ago. With No orange, a bit of powder and ball, and your rifle. Get out in the woods and you may very well see the decedent of Danial Boon... No really a fella I work with is and goes. 

They also have a early season that you can use percussion cap or flintlock.

P.S. I have a Thompson Center. Got it used for 150. Not bad considering they are guaranteed for ever and the warranty is on the rifle not the owner.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

seedspreader said:


> In PA, during Muzzle loading season we can only use flintlocks. I've always wanted to get a muzzle loader and now have an excuse. Flintlocks are the ultimate "do it yourself" gun in that you can (if you're experienced) make gun powder, find flint to strike it, and melt your own lead.


I've always sort of turned up my nose at these things, but recently I've been reconsidering them. I like the idea of having a renewable long arm at my disposal. Let me know what you decide to eventually go with. I may have to make a purchase.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Well now, I have shot both. I wish I could shoot a flinter but my eyes are so bad I never could get past the "flinch" of the flash so close to my face. Comes from the instinctive need to protect what sight I have.

In a long range survival situation you will be able to use your flinter longer than the percussion because you can knap your own flint,make gun powder(the colonists did), pour your own balls, even make patches from home grown cotton wovens....but I doubt we will be able to make caps.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

bee said:


> Well now, I have shot both. I wish I could shoot a flinter but my eyes are so bad I never could get past the "flinch" of the flash so close to my face. Comes from the instinctive need to protect what sight I have.
> 
> In a long range survival situation you will be able to use your flinter longer than the percussion because you can knap your own flint,make gun powder(the colonists did), pour your own balls, even make patches from home grown cotton wovens....but I doubt we will be able to make caps.


Finding your bodies natural point is even more important in that blinded time than with modern fire arms.

i know little of flint locks about how many firings can be had before a new flnt would be needed?


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

One flint will last a long time because YOU re-edge it. Most flinters I knew kept several of their favorite makes in reserve. Worry more about powder and lead recovery...


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

like bee said, I don't shoot as often as I like but I'm still on the original flint and it does fine. course I have 50 or so as back up--flints hard to find around here. on a side not anybody tried the electronic ignition muzzle loaders. wonder how long they would keep shoting


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

i have a few thousand dollars of high tech digital measuring devices (thought the electronic stuff was cool early in my career)....none of it will work today unless i go over town to purchase the batteries......


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

doesn't use batteries. has some sort of sparker like on grills or newer gas appliances. haven't seen one yet but have heard they are out there.


----------



## Owldancer (Jun 24, 2010)

Seedspreader, I have been a flinter for on toward 20 years at least. Most like have put over a 1000 balls through my main musket. Used a total of two flints. Make sure you get a set of tool for it. Basicly a small brass hammer to chip the flint, a pick for the touch hole and a screw driver to take it apart for cleaning. Also if you make your own patches Walmart sells some all cotton white material great for patches and cleaning.

lemonthyme7, now if you good folk would like a fur trader reenactor from New France to come out to a reenactment I would love to try to arrange it.


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

rancher1913 said:


> 4f powder is getting next to impossible to find


I haven't bought any 4F for the last 20 years. I use a brass screen and screen my 3F and 2F, and just about always have priming powder to shoot a pound of powder. You can also take 2F and 3F and grind some down in a pestal, make sure you only do small amount at a time.

Bobg


----------



## FreightTrain (Nov 5, 2005)

i have a CVA St Louis Hawken LH Flinter.. after firing a Right handed Flinter left handed and having the pyrotechnics going off in my face i searched for a lefty. My next one will have a removable Breech plug for cleaning


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

muzzleloader shooting is alot of fun when you get started. I didn't read all the other responses, but I'll give you a few links to look at if you like. there are fewer today than a few years ago. It seems that the companies are pushing the trend to the NEW 209 type which is a center fire, with the nipple where the bolt normally is and covered so weather is less a problem, and then the newer ones shoot a newer modern Sabot bullet, which is usually a copper coated conical or torpedo shaped bullet that sits in a plastic Sabot or seat. These newer Sabots are not at all like the traditional round ball muzzleloader flintlocks, however they shoot on target right out of the box. Someone with little or no experience can start shooting bullseye shots on day one. Truth is the only semblance it has with true 1700s flintclocks is perhaps it uses a flint, in my opinion. One reason for the shift is people don't have to learn much, or spend any time with the so called flintlock they purchased to shoot a deer, its buy and go. In reality if you were actually put into a situation with an old tyme flintlock and had to depend on it for your life and all you had ever handled was one of the newer 209 type sabot firing rifles, you'd starve to death, because lack of knowledge, on its use. The only way I know to compare them is it the difference between the old ship cannon on Blackbeards ship and the WWII Howitzer firing single shots. They are simply not in the same category, in my opinion. 
As with many manufactures the CVA co. quit producing traditional arms and now produce only inline Sabot shooting arms, these can cost around $7 each shot, and go up from there, they don't use patch and ball loads that you can make yourself, the companies are making it so you have to depend on them for ammunition and fake powder, like pirodex, and a dozen others that have been classified as a safer product than blackpowder, when in reality they are just harder to ignite with more missfires, and many other poor characteristics. If you like the idea of flintlock shooting the old way, get an original flintlock replica and learn from the bottom up. It will take a little effort and time to gain the skill, but you will find a love for it that will pay you back a thousand time more, and even tho the gun will cost more, you can shoot for way less than 10% the cost of their Sabot stuff and shoot over 8 hours on what it costs them to take 2 shots. Plus have the satisfaction of the real art of flintlock shooting, Great Fun. 
Track of the wolf,,,,,, Dixie Gun Works,,,,,,, The Possibles Shop,,,,,,and there are dozens of other places that have true shooting replicas you can look at and buy, it is truly a great sport you can spend as much or as little time with as you want, and you have that beauty hanging on the wall to look at when you aren't shooting it, just talking to you saying "take me out" best wishes, ray 
P. S. lots of states are allowing the 209 inline to be used in muzzleloader season because of pressure from the companies telling them how many more tags they will sell, Make a traditional only season I say.


----------

